# Finally Gone Fishing



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

For the first time in a long while I got to go fishing yesterday. 
Visited San Luis Pass for the first time without a boat. Wade fished all day caught one legal flounder. I was surprised at the amount of people fishing on a weekday.
Hope to make this a somewhat weekly event.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome! Glad you got back on the water.


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

fish4food said:


> Awesome! Glad you got back on the water.


It was a great day. Thank you!


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I can’t remember the last time I waded Galveston. I get plenty of freshwater kayak fishing but I really want to get back to the surf and bay soon. I know it’s an excuse but the drive from Conroe gets worse every year.


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

Lagavulin62 said:


> I can’t remember the last time I waded Galveston. I get plenty of freshwater kayak fishing but I really want to get back to the surf and bay soon. I know it’s an excuse but the drive from Conroe gets worse every year.


I hear you. The drive from Cypress took an hour and forty-five.
Still was worth it just to get out.


----------

